# Nexus 7 gps



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

I understand that the nexus 7 has gps capabilities which can only be used if the maps are available offline. When playing with the "make map available option", I notice that you can only select an area so big. Is there anyway to select a larger area, or even better, make entire states available offline? I am planning on using the gps capability for road trips, and would like to get rid of my current old garmin. Also, does when using navigation, will I get traffic updates? I'm assuming not, but figured I'd ask anyways.

Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I believe Navigation may require internet access, but I could be wrong. But for traffic updates, that definitely would. I don't know about your first question though, sorry. But if you have a rooted phone, you can always tether the N7 to your phone. Or if you have a tethering plan through your cell provider.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

navigation does require data access - without data, the GPS will still show your location on the map, but you will not be able to get directions generated for you. if you've got your N7 tethered and can use Navigation on the road, you can get traffic updates as well.

it doesn't seem like you can make entire states available, but if you go into My Places --> Offline tab and select "New offline map" you can type in a city, and Maps will automatically draw a square for you that includes the whole city (at least for every city I've tried). the offline mode does seem to be limited by A: geometry (it will only save square-shaped maps) and B: file size.

for me, it's been more than sufficient - I've got all of the greater NYC area saved offline, including most of New Jersey, as well as a few other cities I'm in most often. I can understand how the limitations might frustrate people with a broader need than me - it does seem like they created the offline mode with urbanites in mind.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd hold onto your Garmin.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

or just use your Galaxy Nexus...


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

number5toad said:


> or just use your Galaxy Nexus...


 Exactly. My GNex is running Jelly Bean. Plan on tethering my 4G data to this beast while on the move.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

number5toad said:


> or just use your Galaxy Nexus...


That's how you do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a short thread on the topic already. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29168-gps-without-data-connection/
I think everything was pretty much covered there.


----------

